# So stressed out!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thinking of moving to burley Idaho in the next few weeks. can't take this anymore!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope things start going better for you soon.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope it works out for you there


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope so too. I am sick of being treated like *Meep* by some man!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I hope so too. I am sick of being treated like *Meep* by some man!


I say thehell with him and leave


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol. Girl u know I been waitin to hear that since I started on here  lmao. Come up here. I'll make room for ya. Jus no naughty peaches allowed lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

((hugs)) girl, keep ya head up and don't let any man treat worth less than what you are


----------

